# What Helps Me



## JessInBrasil (Dec 14, 2005)

Positive thinking helps A LOT. And sometimes getting angry and making yourself do stuff helps too. 

Because of my traumatic childhood and extremely sad/bad relationship with my parents/family, I can feel REALLY alone if I allow myself. I find myself thinking VERY negatively and I have to force myself to start thinking positively and it works.

Many thoughts strangle me like, "I can't do it, I'm not good enough". It disempowers me so much that I find myself basically backed into the corner of my apartment (not really, but on the couch or computer) feeling like a scared and trembling mouse. It takes me to say "**** IT. JUST DO IT. Life is either a daring adventure or NOTHING at all. Fear NOTHING, JUST DO IT. ......and I do it...SA or not. 


I am also lucky to have found someone who truly loves me with all of their heart and they support me through thick and thin. This healthy love and support helps me alot. 

And meds, I take almost 2 mg/day of Lorazepam. I just started these meds and at first it was shaky, but now I'm starting to feel better. I'm in a different country speaking a different language so my sa can be pretty difficult at times.

My plan while I'm not in treatment is to take meds, then when I return to the US, get into intense therapy (cognitive behavioral) and try to drop the meds. 

Because I want to have children! Yay!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I am also lucky to have found someone who truly loves me with all of their heart and they support me through thick and thin. This healthy love and support helps me alot.
> 
> And meds, I take almost 2 mg/day of Lorazepam. I just started these meds and at first it was shaky, but now I'm starting to feel better. I'm in a different country speaking a different language so my sa can be pretty difficult at times.
> 
> ...


Dear Jessinbrasil,

Sounds like you are doing a great job of taking care of yourself and doing what needs to be done...despite your SA! :lol

Way to go, dear SA friend. :banana :banana :banana

Star


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG - this is what I have been doing all night!



> Many thoughts strangle me like, "I can't do it, I'm not good enough". It disempowers me so much that I find myself basically backed into the corner of my apartment (not really, but on the couch or computer) feeling like a scared and trembling mouse. It takes me to say "**** IT. JUST DO IT. Life is either a daring adventure or NOTHING at all. Fear NOTHING, JUST DO IT. ......and I do it...SA or not.


I like your kick-*** solution. Maybe I let the weak side of my personality take over yesterday. The side that is scared, that hates me, that wants out. I need to take charge of my situation.

Farren


----------



## nameless24 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi!!!

This link is very good!!! for what you are asking

http://www.csbruce.com/~csbruce/shyness/change.html

Take care!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

i think being in a differnt country can help you out a lot. I have trouble motivating myself, but a differnt eviornment can always help.


----------

